# Cherry Grove June 10th-17th



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Folks,

Ill be fishin the private pier on the north end of cherry grove during this time period. Will be focusing on flounder, black drum, pompano and such during the trip but may run a pin rig out a couple days just depends on the conditions. I will try to post reports daily depending if i have internet or not. If anyone else is gonna be down during this time let me know! Also does anyone know if they are catching mullet and shrimp right now back off of 53rd ave.

Thanks,

Riley.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

hokie boy we will be there when you are.my girl and i will drive to oakisland each day to pin rig and fish for trout flounder and maybe even sheepshead.welcome to join us if you want.shrimp im told are small but available.we will be at my folks in n.myrtle.we may hit 53rd area to try to get shrimp and fiddler crabs for the sheepshead.welcome to ride with us.we have a cart that holds atleast 10 rods and i know where to get shrimp on oakisland.THE TROUT BITE IS ON UP THERE!!


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Let me clear that up!we will be staying in n.myrtle and driving to oakisland to fish.3 days atleast.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

are you talking about the pier we called the point pier years back?I grew up fishing all around there.


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*I'll be down on 14th*

Hey hokie, fellow hokie here, 86-96, i used to coach there too thats why 10 years. anyway I usually fish off 53rd. I have always wanted to try that private pier, it is in a great location on low tide pull out off hog inlet. if you want to catch up let me know, you can text me 804 389 4074. I have caught some decent flounder and blue off 53. It's a great little area. Hope to see ya down there. 
tim


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

how far is oak island from cherry grove? im down here now staying right at 53rd... anybody done any good the past few days?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I plan on tryin to throw a net off of 53rd to catch some bait. The pier is great for inshore fish but kings and such are few and far between. I have really good luck off of it for flounder and black drum. Pogey Moe i might be runnin up there one day to pin rig dont really know yet depends on whats bitin in cherry grove.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

It will prob take you 30-45 min to get up there. Check the ocean crest pier website or call them that is the pier to fish there.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I see you are from high point that is where i am from!! Hows the fishing down in cherry grove right now?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hokieboy
Shrimp will be pretty small this time of year, the FM should be decent 3-4 inch with some larger schools cruising.

FM carolina rigged around the base of pilings can slay the flounder

I'd want to put a big chuck of cut bait as far as I could throw it toward Hog Inlet. Chances of hooking into a nice drum are pretty good.

I'm from High Point, NC too. Graduated from Ragsdale in '81


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

You think the big red drum are still in the inlet? I am a SW Guilford grad of 05. I have caught nice pups from the pier but never any big drum.


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

yeh from high peezy live right near sw actually ... havent gone yet getting ready to go this afternoon and will report afterwards


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

hokieboy said:


> You think the big red drum are still in the inlet? I am a SW Guilford grad of 05. I have caught nice pups from the pier but never any big drum.


I'd bet there are some staged in the gully on a falling tide. If not you'll get your line stretched by a ray or shark. Don't land a shark in Horry County tho.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

*Hey High Point Guys*

Hey hokieboy, I'm not trying to hijack this thread - let me say that up front - but some of you all are from High Point. I'm going to PM you, and I'd appreciate your help.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yea there are alot of big rays and small sharks in that area that is the only thing im worried about.


----------



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Cherry Grove*

I'm going to be out there the 17th till the 20th so defiantly post some reports. I will be taking along my Pin Rig also and thought about either fishing the pier at cherry grove or make the run up to Oak Island Pier. So far as catching bait out at 53rd, do you have better luck from the bank or off the dock? I tried some last year from the bank with not much luck but it could have just been the days that i hit it. I'm counting down the days to get out there, Best of Luck!!


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it 53rd that has the bridge on the way to the public landing? I used to throw the cast net off the bridge.


----------



## fan4ut (Jun 10, 2009)

*First trip to cherry grove*

Hey guys, I am heading down the end of July for the first time to Myrtle Beach area. I have always gone to oak island. Although now that the pier I have going to for 25 years is now torn down. I thought that I would try something different.

But just to let you guys know that 17th st. on Oak Island is a wonderful place to catch shrimp with a throw net, but beware of the oyster bed thats there. 

Any helpful hints you can give would be great. I usually go after flounder, blues, spanish, drum, and of course trout. I also like to catch my own bait, so if there is a place for a first timer to the area to go.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

Fished this afternoon. Caught one 13" flounder on shrimp which had to be thrown back. Saw prob 10 black drum in the surf but they were very spooky. Plenty of spadefish around. Hope to catch some live shrimp tomm to try and get the blackdrum on.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Get 'em tomorrow!


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Fishin report 6/18*

went this afternoon to CG pier ... caught 3 flounder with two being keepers 19" and 18.5" ... caught a good size black drum and 8 or 10 blues jigging ... they ended up catching about 13 or 14 kings on the pin rigs all snakes tho with the biggest being upper teens I think ... going to try it again in the a.m.


----------



## mahislayer050 (Apr 6, 2009)

*report 6-11*

went to CG pier this afternoon... caught lots of blues, an 18in. spanish and a 23 in. cobia all on gotcha plugs... lots of bait in the water.... try it again in the am


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Went this morning and caught 3 undersize flounder. Didnt see any blues but did see multiple black drum. The water is super clear. Hope to get in to some tomm. Cant believe that they are catching them like that at the cherry grove pier and we cant get any up here. Sure does stink.


----------



## olefisher (Jun 12, 2009)

*6/15*

I'll be down there 6/15 thru 6/19 staying at sis's condo right up from cg pier. Thought I'd try surf fishing just north where the water comes inland just past the private pier (not L. River). Is there a place to park your vehicle up there without getting towed? I've never been up there before. Have you guys been trying the surf up there at all or just the pier? Save a few for me!


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*keep the update coming*

I head down on sunday to fish cherry grove and apache, I would be there now but signed up to do a triathlon. glad to hear people are catching. keep the updates coming. anyone wanting gulp baits, dicks sporting good has a good sale this weekend. buy 1 get one free after mail in rebate. (not quite free) 
let me know how the rest of the weekend goes.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

Ran a pin rig out today with a bunch of little sharks and one nice 4lb blue. Also had about a 4'-5' shark on up to the pier but it got off during the netting. Gonna flounder fish tomm mornin and then pin rig tomm afternoon during high tide. I dunno about the surf fishing but if you do surf fish fish hog inlet at the end of cherry grove with live mullet the flounder are biting well.


----------



## bighits (Jun 14, 2009)

Good stuff, I'll be checking out hogs inlet within the next couple days.

I have been playing around in the surf off of 48th ave S in north myrtle. There is a inlet that feeds the salt marsh that sits by 17. Park off of 48th and you have to walk down the beach a few hundred yards. http://maps.google.com/maps?q=300+48th+ave+s+north+myrtle+beach&oe

Landed a nice little black drum in the surf and some flounder back in the inlet.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey guys,

Ive been pin rigging the last three days with only a couple of blues and a nice 12lb black tip shark. Water cleared up good today so hopefully get a run tomm.


----------



## Mr.T-Fishin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Oak*

Pogy, yous till planning on making it to Oak Island? PM sent.


----------

